# Best true wireless headphones



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

What are some of your recommendations for true wireless headphones? 

Also want to hear about your recommendations for Bluetooth earbuds


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

I was hoping someone would have chimed in by now


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

I use a Plantronics bluetooth earbud. I am very pleased with it.

My bluetooth headphones are an inexpensive pair of Mpow Jaws. They are fine for use at my desktop. They don't have a very good range. 15-20 feet maximum


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Z129 said:


> My bluetooth headphones are an inexpensive pair of Mpow Jaws.


?

My husband sent me a video about 5 minutes ago that was titled along the lines of "the best wireless headphones are on Amazon for $17".

The review was for a pair made by Mpow.


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

Damn amazon and their useless reviews. The popular ones have several 1stars while the cheap knock offs have good reviews.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

I get these at Wal-Mart. $20 a pair. Company called Blackweb which I think is Wal-Mart house brand. They're great. Battery lasts a while, quick charging, feels good and easy sync.










I have one pair for the car/gym and another set for home.

At $20 if something goes wrong it's not a big deal.


----------



## Paladin220 (Jun 2, 2017)

v-moda crossfade 2 wireless


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

AirPods because I can use just one ear while the other charges.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

RideshareDog said:


> What are some of your recommendations for true wireless headphones?
> 
> Also want to hear about your recommendations for Bluetooth earbuds


Wireless headphones I got these and an Amazon Prime Special for $49.96 BlueAnt Pump Zone, I prefer over the ear headphones:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01F79HKFQ/?tag=ubne0c-20
As far as bluetooth ear buds I get the el cheapo ones for $19.99 on Amazon. They sit in my car 24/7 unless I am using them and they hold up to the heat just as well as the expensive ones. After a year of use 3-5 days a week they still hold a charge for several hours a day. I only use one at a time so I use it until it is dead than pull out the other one. The dead one is charged before the other one runs low.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07M5GFPQN/?tag=ubne0c-20
Got these for wife for mothers day. Not sure how they sound yet as haven't tried them or talked to her. She is at gym now so probably trying them out. But, site that lead me to them had them highly rated and only $30. Thought they were made by Anker, which they make good quality stuff (only company I buy cell cables and such from now). But now I don't think that is the case. Anyway, for $30 hard to beat and reviews sound like better than airpods (which doesn't seem hard to beat).


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

DriverMark said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07M5GFPQN/?tag=ubne0c-20
> Got these for wife for mothers day. Not sure how they sound yet as haven't tried them or talked to her. She is at gym now so probably trying them out. But, site that lead me to them had them highly rated and only $30. Thought they were made by Anker, which they make good quality stuff (only company I buy cell cables and such from now). But now I don't think that is the case. Anyway, for $30 hard to beat and reviews sound like better than airpods (which doesn't seem hard to beat).


Just put those on my Amazon wishlist. :thumbup:


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

MHR said:


> Just put those on my Amazon wishlist. :thumbup:


I thought only strippers had Amazon wish lists! ?


----------

